# speedometer problem



## J0hnnyG123 (Aug 1, 2004)

well i got my altima about a month ago and the speedometer acts up a lot. sometimes it will work fine, then all of the sudden it will just go back to zero. usually i could just hit the dash above the guaged and it would come back on but now that doesnt work either. i took the guages out yesterday and put di-electrical grease on all the connectors but that didnt help. any suggestions? :wtf:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

does the tach work?


----------

